
Quake II, with Real-Time raytracing - cmod
https://techreport.com/news/34624/quake-ii-rtx-blew-my-mind-this-morning
======
krzyk
It's a pity it is not Quake III or the original Quake.

Quake II was very average when comparing to those.

~~~
karmakaze
I like the distintive effect combining realistic light behavior with retro fps
textures.

